

Weekend hack - Node.js on the .NET runtime - dnewcome
http://newcome.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/node-net-node-js-implemented-in-javascript-on-the-net-runtime/

======
bad_user
Microsoft's JScript is in a poor shape and is being deprecated. They'll
probably build another interpreter on top of the DLR.

I don't know how good or complete the alternatives are though (probably not as
mature as Rhino) ... <http://github.com/fholm/IronJS> ;
<http://jint.codeplex.com/>

~~~
dnewcome
Thanks for the comments. It looks like Node.net should port to any of those
Javascript implementations. The basic requirements are the ability to use
functions as delegates for callbacks from the host platform and thread sync
primitives to serialize access to the event dispatch queue.

~~~
Maciek416
It's cool that you're trying for basic API compatibility with Node, and it
would be neat if you could make use of some of the libraries that have been
written for Node. The only problem with that is that some code written for
Node is already using features of Javascript which exist in V8 but not in
JScript. Ryan has written about which ES5 features are implemented in V8 and
available in Nodejs here:

[http://wiki.github.com/ry/node/ecma-5mozilla-features-
implem...](http://wiki.github.com/ry/node/ecma-5mozilla-features-implemented-
in-v8)

